# Carbon Filter made with WalMart Parts



## erwinsweeney (May 29, 2009)

I was researching ideas for odor control for my grow room when I came across a Do-It-Yourself carbon filter that is constructed differently than the one in the sticky.  This one is constructed of simple household items, all of which can be had at WalMart for under $10!  I currently use 2 of them in a 2'-4'-5' grow tent.  I am currently growing AK-48, which is VERY stinky, once I installed them all odor was gone except when I open the tent.  The instructions are very simple to follow, and include pictures for every step of the way. Scroll down a few posts for the instructions.  I hope this will help ya. Enjoy.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 29, 2009)

very cool....what CFM exhaust fan you use with it?


----------



## erwinsweeney (May 29, 2009)

Thanks NYC.  I'm using 4" 80 CFM duct fans that I bought on Ebay for 20 bucks apiece! Pretty cheap.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 29, 2009)

Now, thats a DIY. You should copy and paste it here.


----------



## erwinsweeney (May 29, 2009)

Yeah BBP I kinda thought the same thing, sometimes my laziness prevails.  Now that you mention it though, I will.


----------



## erwinsweeney (May 29, 2009)

Picked up a few things at walmart.

Black duck-tape
Black "Pencil cup"
Smaller black "Pencil cup"
Black ladies socks (pantyhose)
Activated carbon







Poor some carbon in the mesh like "pencil cup"






.... just enough so the smaller cup is level with the larger cup.






Slip the smaller cup into the sock







Tuck the sock into the smaller cup holding the end of the sock. Pore in the carbon.. keep holding the end of the sock.










Now pull on the end of the sock and use your finger to guide the carbon into the space between both cups until filled.










Now pull the end of the sock over the entire filter.. twist the end of the sock at the bottom and pull it up over the end of the cup.











Now simply use duck-tape to place the filter over your exhaust fan. I used a rubber band to secure it...


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (May 29, 2009)

Nice find erwin.
Here is another, kind of style I was making.
hxxp://www.rollitup.org/706785-post1.html (standard, replace xx with tt)

But the kind I was doing cept Im using Central Air Filters. Since they are designed allow max airflow possible while removing particals of dust and such.
Im making pretty good sized rectangle ones. But for some with small grows aswell, you could easily make a couple round ones, get a "T" or "Y" pvc pipe. And just jam it in the end. Can just pop them out anytime, hit it with a hammer a few times, keep them fresh as possible all during your grow.

Another simple and cheap way to make a bigger one. Just take some tupperware or any box that is air tight. Make a hole for a hose and fan to hook up too. Then make a couple more good sized holes to put filters against. Cutting sections out the remaining sides.
Can make huge filters that way, and all you have to do is pop the top off to replace anything.


----------



## erwinsweeney (May 29, 2009)

> [Nice find erwin.
> Here is another, kind of style I was making.
> hxxp://www.rollitup.org/706785-post1.html (standard, replace xx with tt)/QUOTE]
> 
> The ones on the link are definitely a cost effective way to go about it there Chucker.  What I like about the pencil cups version is the hollow center design.  My duct fans pretty much hook right up to it, and I get really good airflow.  It seems almost the same amount of air with or without the filter attached.  I agree this is for small grow rooms.  2 of them keep my walk in closet grow stealthy.  If my grow area were bigger I would need something different.


----------

